# Was there a 26" middleweight Girls 3 Speed Bike offered in 1970



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 27, 2020)

If there was can anyone tell me the model? If there wasnt can someone tell me the closest model yr there was (ex. Pre 1970 or post 1970)


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2020)

The only girls 3 speed middleweight in 1970 was the 20" Fair Lady. No 26" three speeds until you get back to 1962, the Co-ed. I highly doubt there was one post 1970.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The only girls 3 speed middleweight in 1970 was the 20" Fair Lady. No 26" three speeds until you get back to 1962, the Co-ed. I highly doubt there was one post 1970.



Or what about a 26" middleweight girls bike that used a frame with a caliper brake rear fender bracket


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 28, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> If there was can anyone tell me the model? If there wasnt can someone tell me the closest model yr there was (ex. Pre 1970 or post 1970)




No 3 speed womens middleweight in 70, just a single, and 2 speed Hollywood.

You can browse the catalogs in this link and I am sure you will find the info you are looking for?






						Vintage Schwinn Catalogs 1899 to 1988
					

Vintage Schwinn catalogs online. These are not just catalog scans, they are fully transcribed real webpages with all the images.



					bikehistory.org


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 28, 2020)

Closest thing would be a lightweight. From the 1970 catalog from the link above. There was a 26" 3 speed.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 28, 2020)

Or was there any Schwinn's 26" girls model middleweight that just had the rear bracket for caliper brakes?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 28, 2020)

I have a 69 deluxe 3 speed typhoon & a 70 3 speed typhoon and I need a 3 speed Hollywood I know they didnt make one that year but I would like to build it to match my other 3 speeds in every way except color and just frame


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 28, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> I have a 69 deluxe 3 speed typhoon & a 70 3 speed typhoon and I need a 3 speed Hollywood I know they didnt make one that year but I would like to build it to match my other 3 speeds in every way except color and just frame



Im trying to start a lil sunday biking with my kids and I dont want to make my daughter feel left out with a coaster brake and no Springer.


----------



## hm. (Mar 28, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Or was there any Schwinn's 26" girls model middleweight that just had the rear bracket for caliper brakes?






Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Or what about a 26" middleweight girls bike that used a frame with a caliper brake rear fender bracket









 A ladies cruiser from 1981 will have the caliper bracket. In 1980 they were still round


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2020)

The Cruisers were Balloon bikes, so you're pretty limited finding a middleweight girls frame set up for the caliper brakes. I doubt you'll ever find one that's later than a 1962 model because they were non existent. You'll find plenty of them from 1955-1962. Here's a 1959 that was for sale here locally for $150.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 28, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Or was there any Schwinn's 26" girls model middleweight that just had the rear bracket for caliper brakes?




Here is the adapter you will need to mount a rear brake on a 70 frame with the vertical hole in the rear bridge. It can be found on Ebay occasionally Schwinn part number 17 299


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 28, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The Cruisers were Balloon bikes, so you're pretty limited finding a middleweight girls frame set up for the caliper brakes. I doubt you'll ever find one that's later than a 1962 model because they were non existent. You'll find plenty of them from 1955-1962. Here's a 1959 that was for sale here locally for $150.
> 
> View attachment 1162947
> 
> View attachment 1162948



Damn that would've been a perfect start to building her bike but anytime anything half way decent is for sale in SoCal they want 2 or 3 times the regular price. For any late 70s 26" they ask 300-400 bucks or when they do sell something from the 60s early 70s they have already "restored" it and its not even worth anything near what they are asking.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 28, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Here is the adapter you will need to mount a rear brake on a 70 frame with the vertical hole in the rear bridge. It can be found on Ebay occasionally Schwinn part number 17 299
> 
> View attachment 1163177
> 
> View attachment 1162986





Xlobsterman said:


> Here is the adapter you will need to mount a rear brake on a 70 frame with the vertical hole in the rear bridge. It can be found on Ebay occasionally Schwinn part number 17 299
> 
> View attachment 1163177
> 
> ...




Thats works! Thank you once again for help, i really appreciate it, and thank you all who took the time to reply with your helpful input.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 29, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Thats works! Thank you once again for help, i really appreciate it, and thank you all who took the time to reply with your helpful input.




Yea, it is a simple easy solution for adding a rear brake. But the part can be a little tough to find, and I have seen them sell for as high as $50....LOL


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 29, 2020)

Another option would be to look for a 3 speed hub with coaster brakes. A caliper front fork would probably be easier to find.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 29, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, it is a simple easy solution for adding a rear brake. But the part can be a little tough to find, and I have seen them sell for as high as $50....LOL



Yeah and its a easy solution only difference is gonna be the fender hanger and who cares about that. Is  there a springer fork brake adapter similar to this one? Just curious.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Yeah and its a easy solution only difference is gonna be the fender hanger and who cares about that. Is  there a springer fork brake adapter similar to this one? Just curious.




There was a caliper brake adapter for the blade fork. The aftermarket springers have a hole for a caliper.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 29, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Another option would be to look for a 3 speed hub with coaster brakes. A caliper front fork would probably be easier to find.



Im actually going with a Springer Fork. I never liked hand brakes on my Schwinns since to me they look cluttersome but a 3 speed hub is really nice for cruising but I really wanted not to use a front brake like I have on all my springer bikes as I have always gotten by with just a coaster brake but since it will be my lil girl riding the bike Id rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> There was a caliper brake adapter for the blade fork. The aftermarket springers have a hole for a caliper.
> 
> View attachment 1163746
> [/QUOTE I will go with an Original Springer, do u have a part number of the front fork adapter?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 29, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Another option would be to look for a 3 speed hub with coaster brakes. A caliper front fork would probably be easier to find.



As far as a coaster brake 3 speed, i dont know if thats a good idea for my lil girl. I dont know about other brands of 3 speed coaster brake hubs but I have a shimano 3cc hub on my trike and I hate the if your not engaged properly in a gear you have no brakes


----------



## hm. (Mar 29, 2020)

I put together this 80 with a 3 speed nexus coaster brake hub from a 2000s schwinn cruiser 3 bike. Found the cruiser 3 on CL for $50. Only had to order the 23 tooth cog so I could run the original chainwheel instead of the funny little one that are originaly found on the cruiser 3. Now with the 23t cog, the third gear is the same as the single speed cruiser gear. This bike still cruises like a cruiser should and will climb hills easy.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Mar 29, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Yeah and its a easy solution only difference is gonna be the fender hanger and who cares about that. Is  there a springer fork brake adapter similar to this one? Just curious.




If it is a Schwinn spring fork, the adapters without the extension from the Krate spring forks will work.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 29, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> As far as a coaster brake 3 speed, i dont know if thats a good idea for my lil girl. I dont know about other brands of 3 speed coaster brake hubs but I have a shimano 3cc hub on my trike and I hate the if your not engaged properly in a gear you have no brakes




I've picked up a few Breezes that had SA three speed coaster hubs. You can usually find Breezes with them for $20 - $25. Don't know if the SA's are any better, they are just parts bikes for me. I'm really not a fan of cables myself. There are also old school and new aftermarket front drum brakes if that looks cleaner for you.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 30, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> I've picked up a few Breezes that had SA three speed coaster hubs. You can usually find Breezes with them for $20 - $25. Don't know if the SA's are any better, they are just parts bikes for me. I'm really not a fan of cables myself. There are also old school and new aftermarket front drum brakes if that looks cleaner for you.



The only 3 speed coaster hub I've used has been the Shimano 3cc hub that came on the Town and Country Trikes. I like the idea having 3 speeds and a coaster brake. The only downside is when shifting if the cable is not properly adjusted it will not completely shift you into the next speed. You will be stuck in between two gears and untill you fully shift into a gear you coaster brake will be useless. You'll be pedaling backwords but coaster brake won't engage


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Mar 30, 2020)

Rusty Klunker said:


> I've picked up a few Breezes that had SA three speed coaster hubs. You can usually find Breezes with them for $20 - $25. Don't know if the SA's are any better, they are just parts bikes for me. I'm really not a fan of cables myself. There are also old school and new aftermarket front drum brakes if that looks cleaner for you.



I'd be lucky to find a breeze in So Cal it's funny. Bikes that most of us wouldnt pay $50 bucks for, people will post for stupid prices. For example the Schwinn Town & Country which aren't to popular among collectors which in my opinion are somewhere between 100-200 bucks people in So Cal will list em for $500 bucks. I see late 1970s Stingray's listed for $400-$500


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Apr 3, 2020)

To everyone that replied, “Thanks” you guys. You have all been very helpful. Since there were no 1970 middle weight 3 speed for girls. I decided to do the next best thing which is add a 3 speed hub and an adapter for rear caliper brakes. So far I got an all correct 1970 Schwinn Hollywood Coaster brake with an added Schwinn springer ( even though not pictured. i have the s7 wheels but waiting for tires). For the time being, I am looking for the rear brake adapter, Sturmey archer hub with shifter, and caliper brake with lever.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 3, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> To everyone that replied, “Thanks” you guys. You have all been very helpful. Since there were no 1970 middle weight 3 speed for girls. I decided to do the next best thing which is add a 3 speed hub and an adapter for rear caliper brakes. So far I got an all correct 1970 Schwinn Hollywood Coaster brake with an added Schwinn springer ( even though not pictured. i have the s7 wheels but waiting for tires). For the time being, I am looking for the rear brake adapter, Sturmey archer hub with shifter, and caliper brake with lever.




I may have a rear brake and lever for you? Let me look through my box later today or tomorrow and I will get back to you.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Apr 3, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> I may have a rear brake and lever for you? Let me look through my box later today or tomorrow and I will get back to you.



Thank you very much! I really appreciate the help.


----------

